# Meklē produktu? >  Alumiinija konstrukciju profili

## jeecha

Vai kaads nezin pie mums kaadu kantori kursh tirgo dazhaadus alumiinija konstrukciju profilus ar T gropeem un atbilstoshus savienojuma elementus. Profili apmeeram shaadi: 
Visu internetu paarraku un chupu kantoru apzvaniiju - vai nu es nemaaku mekleet un paskaidrot vai arii neviens par taadiem neko nezin.
Aarpus latvijas dabuut taadus var, bet shippings vismaz tikpat cik pashi profili suutot ar kautkaadu TNT... blekjus tomeer gribeetos pirkt lokaali  ::

----------


## ddff

SAPA.

ddff

----------


## ansius

jautājums kam tev, ja tev vajag precīzus mašīnbūvei - ir tāds kantoris kas tirgo FESTO profilus, padārgi gan

----------


## deivs001

Tā kā nezinām precīzu veidu, tad - http://www.starpsienas.lv/index.php?&2622
http://www.glitsa.lv/lat/neanodeta-aluminija-profili/
http://www.avmebeles.lv/lv/katalogs/ska ... a-profili/
http://www.skc.lv/index.php?&2757&PHPSE ... a0803048fe

----------


## jeecha

Deivs tu vispaar apskatiijies bildee kaada veida profili interesee?

Ansius, kantora nosaukums/tel un kas saucaas padaargi? Kautkas taads vai arii no Bosch Rexroth tas ko vinji sauc par "Strut profile" ir tas kas buutu nepiecieshams. RS tirgo Bosch - ~10-20Ls metraa atkariibaa no modelja, bet ar TNT vinjus transporteet maksaa veel tikpat... Latvijaa neviens Bosch izplatiitaajs par taadiem neko nav dzirdeejis. 
No apmeeram taadiem vai tad nemeedz monteet visaadus izstaazhu stendus, skatuvem kautko utml?

----------


## JDat

Kaut ko priekš transporta kastēm ražo AdamHall. Tikai nāksies pašam pa webu rakties. Piemēram tādi: http://www.adamhall.com/en/Aluminium_Extrusions.html
Lielos daudzumos ieved mans kantoris. Mazākos daudzumos, kaut ko no ddff var dabūt, ja tas vajadzīgs transporta kastēm.

Sorry par reklāmu un spamu.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaut ko priekš transporta kastēm ražo AdamHall. Tikai nāksies pašam pa webu rakties. Piemēram tādi: http://www.adamhall.com/en/Aluminium_Extrusions.html
> Lielos daudzumos ieved mans kantoris. Mazākos daudzumos, kaut ko no ddff var dabūt, ja tas vajadzīgs transporta kastēm.
> 
> Sorry par reklāmu un spamu.


 mans kantoris? wow, nezinaaju, ka Tu esi daalibnieks. bet, izraadaas, kontrolpaketes tureetajs.. wow. buus jaaizraada cienja..

----------


## Obsis

Labi zinu un bieži pērku. Pie mums tas ir 5 promilles, kas tagad pārsaucies par 5 metri, kantoris ar superīsu un greizu darbalaiku Vienībsgatvē divi māji tuvāk Torņakalnam no Bērnu slcas žogastūra. Bet izvēla nav liela, uzcenojums ir, un jāgaida piegāde. ja vismaz stieni sūti, tad jāņem no Lietavas, tur ir lēti (nu vispār jau tas nemaz nav lēts produkts) un labi, un par sakarīgu cenu klāt pieved.Tie no 5 promillēm pamatā ir mēbeļniecībai orientēti (bet ne tikai), savukārt Leišu ir domāti fizikālu instrumentu, stendu, karkasu būvniecībai.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Vai kāds zim kur var nopirkt duralumīniju 1mm un 2mm biezumā. Nepieciešama cietība rūdītā veidā T6, markas duralūmīnija, ar Cu un citiem elementiem atbilstoši duralumīniju klasei.
Parasti metālu kantoros strādā nejēgas, un it kā nesaprot par ko vispār iet runa. Citi domā ka tas domāts tikai aviācijai.

----------

